# What repertoire do you want to see more of?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This I suppose is a broader and hopefully less controversial thread about what YOU, the PEOPLE would like to see more of in classical music concerts when it comes to repertoire. This ain't a thought experiment or anything, or an authoritarian "should," but rather just an expression of our own tastes compared to the repertoire most often performed in concert.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to see more High Baroque and Classical pieces in the repertoire, more of what brings us back to the core foundations of western classical music.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

More post-minimalism.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> I would like to see more High Baroque and Classical pieces in the repertoire, *more of what brings us back to the core foundations of western classical music.*


How so? Classical Music had already been going on for centuries. I would think Leonin and Perotin were the ones that laid the foundations of classical music.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

More tuba. I'm not picky on genre. I'm thrilled when I see the tuba player pick up the instrument. I know something _exciting_ is about to happen. I wish I had more selection in who to clap for: I am just not that thrilled by the concertmaster ( a.k.a. first chair violin with perks ) coming in, though I'm sure it's relevant to violin fans. As soon as I see imminent tuba or bassoon, I am _stoked_.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

More than anything, I'd like to see more performances of Renaissance music, especially the choral works of the Franco-Flemish school. 

Secondarily, I'd like to see more of the "high modernist" music, not necessarily the newest works (though I'd be fine with that) but the classics by the likes of Cage, Babbitt, Stockhausen, Xenakis. 

I've been a few debuts (nothing particularly famous or impressive) and that's ok, but I'd really go for a chance to see, say, Antheil's Ballet Mécanique. Or even Ligeti's Poème symphonique for 100 metronomes. I assume I will never get that chance conveniently enough!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd love to hear more of those works that never got a second chance after they had their world première! (I have a long list of Swedish composers works number of performance's that I researched a long time ago..)

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^In terms of renaissance music what I think would be fascinating is hearing orchestral transcriptions of vocal music. I suppose it may be stripping it from its context but it'd certainly be a new way of bringing it to the public. Imagine an Ockeghem mass skilfully orchestrated, man that would be good!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

science said:


> I've been a few debuts (nothing particularly famous or impressive) and that's ok, but I'd really go for a chance to see, say, Antheil's Ballet Mécanique. Or even Ligeti's Poème symphonique for 100 metronomes. I assume I will never get that chance conveniently enough!


I've heard both live, twice actually (last at a percussion festival in Gothenburg ca. 10 years ago!), Both real fun experiences!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Two giants of the late twentieth century: Messiaen and Takemitsu.

I've never seen any concert of anything by either of these.

Just a few hours ago I was discussing with a friend how there are many indicators that there is a far greater groundswell of interest in these two, particularly Messiaen, than most in the concert performance biz seem to realize.

I was also saying that Saariaho should be a household name, so more of that.


But perhaps more importantly: the best of the crop of students coming out of the local universities, and the best newer works by the local students, now professional composers, of previous years. 

More local heroes, please.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ptr said:


> I've heard both live, twice actually (last at a percussion festival in Gothenburg ca. 10 years ago!), Both real fun experiences!
> 
> /ptr


Lucky you, man. I need to find a way to afford a few years living the high life in Europe! I hope to someday... but that's at least 15 years away. Sigh. Well, still, I have a chance, if I stay healthy and financially responsible... and that's more than most people will ever get!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ptr said:


> I'd love to hear more of those works that never got a second chance after they had their world première! (I have a long list of Swedish composers works number of performance's that I researched a long time ago..)
> 
> /ptr


That is a good idea. I mentioned my billionaire fantasy alter-ego in another thread, and I should add that he also sponsors a lot of revivals of almost-forgotten operas. Taneyev's Oresteia is first in line, but after that he's open to suggestions.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Two giants of the late twentieth century: Messiaen and Takemitsu.
> 
> I've never seen any concert of anything by either of these.


I've seen concerts with both of them and loved them. It's fun to see relatively large ensembles in which only a small portion of it is doing anything at a given time: watching this minimal amount of activity float around the orchestra like a firefly makes it, for me, worth seeing and not just listening to. I wouldn't necessarily have thought so, but Messiaen is a great spectacle!


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Would love to see some concerts where, instead of slipping in a piece of less well-known music as an opener for Part 2, they slipped in a piece of 'traditional' concert fare amidst a sea of all the marvellous music that's never quite had the chance:

So, for example, in an all UK programme -
Stanford Irish Rhapsody no. 3
Alwyn Oboe Concerto
Bennett Paradise and the Peri 
Rubbra Symphony no. 11
Vaughan Williams Dona Nobis Pacem (_Ooh, look, Dear, we've heard of HIM !_)
Arnell Symphony no. 7

Now, you'd get your money's worth with that, and some magnificent 'new' music to boot !


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

What I like is not repertoire.

I hope that counts as a legitimate response to this thread. I like to hear things that are not yet established in any way.

Of the things that are, I was very pleased to hear _Ameriques_ a couple of years ago, in Ostrava. That was fun.

I'd like to hear anything by Partch live, and the genius instrument builder Thomas Meixner of the splendid Ensemble musikFabrik has made it more likely that I will.

I'd like to hear _Persepolis_ live, too. Preferably in Persepolis, which is quite unlikely.

I did see _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ in Nürnberg, so who knows?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

More pre-1600 and post-1945, please. 

And if my local opera company could stage any Wagner at all, that would be swell.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ahammel said:


> More per-1600 and post-1945, please.
> 
> And if my local opera company could stage any Wagner at all, that would be swell.


We could get along.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess more modern and contemporary works. I've heard a modest number of world premiers, and while those are fine, I don't feel I need to see many of those. I also would like to see pre-Baroque works more. 

There was apparently a traveling exhibition of Tallis' Spem in alium where 40 speakers were setup in roughly a circle. Each speaker played the recorded sound of one of the 40 vocalists. One could stand inside and hear the work "sung" from all sides. I would love that. I'd settle for just hearing the work live as well.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I would like to hear more Renaissance and older music.... even though I would most probably not be excited by most of the performances...


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

I think the country-oriented theme is a good idea to expose various parts of the repertoire. Finnish concerts where you expose the "normal folk" to some Saariaho in exchange for a promised Sibelius finale. Play some Georg Friedrich Haas before Mahler. Some Goehr or Maxwell Davies opening for Vaughan Williams. Some Carter opening for Copland. Boulez opening for Ravel. And so on.

EDIT: I remember COAG posting that video about Pintscher talking about a certain experience involving his piece being premiered and then followed by Beethoven's 5th. That sort of thing. Bring people in with a big name. Use every other time slot for exposure purposes. 

I know the DSO is premiering some Rihm piece before playing Mozart's requiem. I know Rihm may have gone a little softer, but I still want to go. The DSO has a pretty standard repertoire most of the time, and hey, if it fails, there's always Mozart.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

If you think it's worth presenting, I'll probably go along with it  If you want to pressure me  I'd like some new stuff, but I would hope that not every single piece is by a composer only the academics have ever heard of, and some older stuff, but it would be nice to include some pieces I don't already know.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

First of all, *romantic oratorio*: Liszt, Dvorak, Franck, Schumann, Gounod, Mendelssohn... all the way to Schmidt.
After that, *classical and romantic choral in all its forms*. Masses, requiems, te deums, stabat maters, secular cantatas: Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven, Cherubini (have you heard his Messe Solennelle no 2 in D minor, one of the greatest masses ever??), Schubert, Berlioz, Bruckner, Brahms, again Dvorak, again Liszt, Verdi, Wagner (Das Liebesmahl!), Rachmaninov... all the way to Braunfels.

I think the issue here is that the "religion people" in Finland think that worthwhile choral = baroque, while the "music people" think that worthwhile choral = modern. Well fine, it just leaves out the stuff that interests me the most. It might also be a dirty dirty protestantism vs. catholicism issue, but I don't want to touch that.

Edit. Also Schoenberg's Gurrelieder. Oh my. Gurrelieder. Damn it. Gurrelieder.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'd like to see more chamber music performed. It's easy to find orchestra music, but chamber music isn't performed as often here.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Russian, Scandinavian, British, American (and not the usual, overplayed stuff).


----------

